# Customer Service - Can I get a "Yeah!!" for Woodturners Catalog?



## SNSpencer (Nov 16, 2009)

OK, just wanted to thank The Wood Turners Catalog (Some know them by Craft Supplies USA). Yesterday, 12/29, I placed an order for some supplies. Today I received an email with a 1 day promotion discount of 15% for all orders placed today (12/30). So I called up customer service with a simple question. Since I placed the order yesterday not knowing about the upcomming promotion, was there anything they could do for me?

I did not get a refund BUT they did put the equivalant of the discount on account to be applied to my next order. I was expecting to be told no because, running promotions in my line of work, I know what the usual policies are in regards to retroactive discounts on existing orders. But as far as I am concerned, if you don't ask, the answer is automatically "No".

Thank you Woodturners Catalog! From a now loyal customer. So here is some more promotion for you:

For today only, Woodturners Catalog is offering 15% off all in stock items. The promotion code is on their homepage at www.woodturnerscatalog.com.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been buying stuff from them for a number of years. Always been happy.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to hear customer service is alive and well at some places.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i get alot of my turning stuff from them and i have never had a problem yet, thats the kind of company i like to deal with.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to know. Have their catalog but haven't ordered yet. (just been useing them for ideas. Wine glasses, Cake cover, Oil Lamp, etc..)

One more reason to try them first.

Thanks.

Scrappy


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I have used them for quite a while, good ptoducts and service.


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

I had a some what similar experiance with Craft Supplies. I had ordered a set of small hollowing tools.and by the time I had received them, the little guys were on sale. So I had called to moan and groan. They could offer me a credit, but did offer a 10% discount on my next order. Aw what the hell, give on of those bowl coring tools that I was on the fence about. To make it sweeter they had reduce the shipping by 1/2.

Tom


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I have used them for several years. They have good prices, great quality, and unbeatable customer service. If you call with a question, the person on the other end of the phone is a wood turner and knows how to answer your question or solve your problem. Try them, you won't be sorry!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Good for them. I shop them all the time too. They'll keep my business!


----------

